# Is Lifelong Chiropractic Care Really Necessary?



## OrchidSugar (5 mo ago)

Or is it a clever scheme chiropractors use to keep clients coming back once a month?


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

Chiropractors are scammers (and unethical). Not only do they damage you on purpose to keep you coming back, they can injure you and force you into needing surgery. 

Instead of going to a chiropractor, go to a physical therapist.


----------



## Necrofantasia (Feb 26, 2014)

It's not advisable let alone necessary.


----------



## OrchidSugar (5 mo ago)

The chiropractor told me to come back once a month for routine maintenance.


----------



## MsMojiMoe (Apr 7, 2021)

Up until this year I was scared to death to go a chiropractor.

i wrote on here about what I’m going thru now. Back in May, hurt my neck, shoulder and arm and hand ( right side ).

it was the worse pain. I had to stay one spot…I couldn’t lay straight back or on my stomach, couldn’t stand for very long, and sitting up was unbearable…it was all unbearable…couldn’t lay on my side, had to keep my arm/hand up, couldn’t move my neck at all ,…I couldn’t even wash my own hair. For 8 weeks, pure pain. And extreme numbness/weakness in my hand. All I did was stretched.

a long story short, it was going to be 2 months before I could get a doctor, then a few weeks to get a referred to get a MRI, then a few week to get the MRI, then a week to get the results, then a month …this week to see the neurosurgeon to see what my options are…this started in May…now September and the doctors are just taking their time. I almost got fired from work bc I couldn’t work for months and I get my insurance thru my job…crazy. I’m working again with a numb arm/hand. But not much pain Now. 

in the meantime, I knew I had to do something, that pain was unreal. I went to a chiropractor to see what they could do, if anything…I was in so much pain,( physical therapist you need a doctors referral)…. I got over my fear. it was great, after I got out of the ER, which couldn’t tell me a thing…at least the chiropractor knew exactly what was wrong…I go to a spine injury and sport one, he used to be a sport Physical therapist. My insurance covers it, but it was only $25 a visit, if I didn’t have insurance and you don’t need a doctors referral.

we had a 8-10 week plan or as needed until I got in the doctors but it was going to be months ( will find out what the neurosurgeon thinks I should do, PT or surgery, this week) …the pain got a little worse at first then got better, finally the pain went away but the numbness is still very strong. But we didn’t do the whole 10 weeks…he told me that if it gets better we could stop anytime…

but honesty if feels so good ( like my lower back) …it only takes about 10 mins….unless I do a sport message which I don’t…..in and out…I can see why ppl would want to keep going. I’m sure there are some scams, but there are awesome ones too esp when you can’t get in the doctors…and to just get an answer was so hopeful for me, bc I was in such pain and everyone else was like …can’t get there from here …I just wanted to know what was going on…it was so scary being helpless like that, since I live on my own, I have to do everything myself..and I couldn’t even ge5 the milk cap off the milk…

so, I’m a believer now. I love my chiropractor, just a life saver, but I don’t need a lifetime, I go once in awhile now bc I like it.…but I have seen some online chiropractor and yeah, they seem scary.


----------



## OrchidSugar (5 mo ago)

MsMojiMoe said:


> Up until this year I was scared to death to go a chiropractor.
> 
> i wrote on here about what I’m going thru now. Back in May, hurt my neck, shoulder and arm and hand ( right side ).
> 
> ...


That sounds like a good experience with them. Something similar, but less severe happened to me. Couldn’t raise my arm and had pain. Similar story with the American healthcare system, I couldn’t see a doctor and the urgent cares were full. So i went to the chiropractor and they helped a bit. But the day of full healing came from the massage parlor where I spent a painful hour letting two therapists do concentrated deep tissue work on the effected area of my back.

After 5 visits to the chiropractor, he recommended that I keep coming once a month for the rest of my life lol.


----------



## SouDesuNyan (Sep 8, 2015)

I don't think chiropractic care is necessary. It's better to just do yoga at home. The best solutions are usually free or very cheap.


----------



## OrchidSugar (5 mo ago)

SouDesuNyan said:


> I don't think chiropractic care is necessary. It's better to just do yoga at home. The best solutions are usually free or very cheap.


Come to think of it, my injury happened during a nearly year long hiatus from yoga.


----------



## LeafStew (Oct 17, 2009)

What I noticed is there are 3 physicians with different titles that do pretty much the same thing: physiotherapist, chiropractor and ostheopath.

Physiotherapist will teach you exercice to stretch by yourself, which I think is the ideal. Chiropractor and osteopath are more into body manipulation to relieave tension in the body. I think chiropractor are a bit more brutal than osteopath. All 3 can ask you to come back often for appointment. I think if you know how to strech properly you shouldn't really need either.

Some other people would prefer acupuncture, I'm not really sure it's reliable but I never tried it.

I think occupational therapist, help you arange your environment to have good posture and avoid muscle tension in your body. You can use orthopedic bed, pillow, chair, etc.


----------



## Ms. Aligned (Aug 26, 2021)

No


----------



## OrchidSugar (5 mo ago)

Ms. Aligned said:


> No


Your opinion holds the most weight in this discussion due to your punny user name.


----------



## BigApplePi (Dec 1, 2011)

I skimmed this thread. I've had much experience with many chiropractors over the years so I can answer most questions. The right one is great for a fix depending on what is wrong. * Ask me. * Right now I have a great one whom I can trust except his exercises are not as good as a physical therapist I also know.


----------



## OrchidSugar (5 mo ago)

BigApplePi said:


> I skimmed this thread. I've had much experience with many chiropractors over the years so I can answer most questions. The right one is great for a fix depending on what is wrong. * Ask me. * Right now I have a great one whom I can trust except his exercises are not as good as a physical therapist I also know.


The chiropractor I'm referring to is not a part of a private practice. It is a large franchise offering a monthly subscription service for 4 adjustments per month. They didn't teach me any exercises. It is a nonstop factory for 5 minute walk-in adjustments. I have had one in the past that recommended exercises to strengthen key areas. But I started feeling like I could implement these changes on my own.


----------



## Ms. Aligned (Aug 26, 2021)

My great grandmas, and grandma's were always like, "Watch your back!" Don't let anyone fuck with it!"I visited a chiropractor when I was young. Idk what the fuck he was doing but he had electric shocks going up my back, to the point I had to bite the pillow. NERVER AGAIN, chiropractors are sadistic fucks. My IJNTJ friend on the other hand, knew how to use elbows, ans she would do it nicely. Until shefelt you needed something more extreme. Hehe, Never sex though...


----------



## Ms. Aligned (Aug 26, 2021)

Chiropractics ALWAYS make it worse.


----------



## BigApplePi (Dec 1, 2011)

OrchidSugar said:


> The chiropractor I'm referring to is not a part of a private practice. It is a large franchise offering a monthly subscription service for 4 adjustments per month. They didn't teach me any exercises. It is a nonstop factory for 5 minute walk-in adjustments. I have had one in the past that recommended exercises to strengthen key areas. But I started feeling like I could implement these changes on my own.


As far as I know a chiropractor is to realign mis-alignments. Some mis-alignments are hereditary (like scoliosis) and that's harder to align. But normally any one-sided muscle pull can cause a nerve impingement. The chiropractor puts you back. My chiro has been great when I have a back pull. 

I don't see why one has to go to one over and over unless you are constantly doing something wrong. Today I carry heavy buckets. I make sure I carry equal weights in each arm or else I risk throwing my back out.

When I've gone to my chiro, he has me lie face down on his chiro table thing. Then he feels my spine and asks me, "does it hurt here"? It is amazing and he gets exactly the right spot. Then he does his thing and fixes me right up. So far, so good.


----------



## OrchidSugar (5 mo ago)

BigApplePi said:


> As far as I know a chiropractor is to realign mis-alignments. Some mis-alignments are hereditary (like scoliosis) and that's harder to align. But normally any one-sided muscle pull can cause a nerve impingement. The chiropractor puts you back. My chiro has been great when I have a back pull.
> 
> I don't see why one has to go to one over and over unless you are constantly doing something wrong. Today I carry heavy buckets. I make sure I carry equal weights in each arm or else I risk throwing my back out.
> 
> When I've gone to my chiro, he has me lie face down on his chiro table thing. Then he feels my spine and asks me, "does it hurt here"? It is amazing and he gets exactly the right spot. Then he does his thing and fixes me right up. So far, so good.


Oh that’s helpful. Maybe my chiropractor thinks there’s something about my body composition or habits that will cause me to create the same pathological misalignments over and over. I have a childhood history of skeletal problems


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

I do not feel qualified to say what you should do.

But I have never desired to go to one because all the people I know who go to them complain more than anyone else I know about pain and needing to go in for more adjustments.

I view it sorta like a habit of cracking knuckles. Initially cracking knuckles feels good. But after a while it causes more pain. Yet the person still needs to do it. 🤷‍♀️

I prefer massage, exercise, or rest to ease pain


----------



## BigApplePi (Dec 1, 2011)

0.M.I.A.0 said:


> But I have never desired to go to one because all the people I know who go to them complain more than anyone else I know about pain and needing to go in for more adjustments.


Now you "know" one (me) who is not asked to go in for more adjustments. I only go in should my back go out. My favorite chiro never asks me to go in unnecessarily. He just asks me if I'm better.


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

go to a sports doctor and a PT, they will teach you what to do to not need them




MsMojiMoe said:


> the pain got a little worse at first then got better, finally the pain went away but the numbness is still very strong.


this means it's done a big fat 0 to fix your problem, pain is a subjective experience produced by our brain in response, numbness is a direct objective result from the nerve being pinched, inflammed or damaged. I had a slip disk once and went to the ER, my symptom at the time being numbness, told the orthopedic "i'm not feeling any pain tho" he replied "it's the same thing". 

Sure feeling pain sucks for ones quality of life but from what I can gather from the very thin to 0 scientific evidence that chiro fixes these problems is that they can affect pain responses which is what people then use to assess if they need help. Perhaps it's no wonder chiro is so popular in America the most pain averse nation in the west with the highest consumption of painkillers per capita _speculation_.


----------

